# First trys at pendant making



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all!! These are my first trys at pendant making.I saw the backer plate that richard sells on here and I purchased one.I will tell you it is well worth the money.I was hoping to get some of your opinions as to if I am on the right track or not. Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice! Would you mine sharing how the hardware is attached?


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 21, 2010)

These are just beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking pendants!


----------



## penhead (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking pendants...i'm kinda curious though what the material is..?


----------



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello Thanks for the compliment. There is a very small hole drilled and the clasp opens up and has two pins on it that push back though the pendant.


----------



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

Three of the pendants are made from avonites studio collection whic the picture really doesn't show but this material is transparent and really sparkels in the light. The 4th pendant is made from a hudson product called mystera.The color is (buckskin)


----------



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Karin! I appreciate that.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim, those are all stunning pieces. What tool(s) are you using to turn avonite?:wink:


----------



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

I turn the avonite the same as everything else.I use the rotondo and  a skew.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## jbostian (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look great!

Jamie


----------



## corian king (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Jamie!!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim,
All I can say is "WOW"  That is some big time grat work.  Can't wait to get my backer plate and try out my luck and hope it is half as good as yours.  by the way I love the way these pendants are attacked.

JD


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jan 21, 2010)

Jim,
Truely sorry for miss spelled words there!!!!!!


----------



## sailing_away (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice. I like the detail work and the material.  Looks like you’ve quickly mastered the tool.  Great work.


----------



## Bree (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job!  They look pretty neat!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jan 21, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------

